

Google Ventures' Copious Launches Social Marketplace For The Facebook Era - snikolic
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/15/google-ventures-backed-copious-launches-a-social-marketplace-for-the-facebook-era

======
amac
This is similar to a marketplace website I co-founded, Lifemall.com.

The relationship between social and commmerce is quite complicated i.e not
everyone likes to share their shopping habits with their friends or people
with similar tastes.

I think we've seen that with Amazon only recently investing in this space (and
they have more commerce data than anyone online) that we're still in the early
stages of this.

Which might suggest there's a big opportunity here.

